# Finatics Aquarium Store - In-Stock Cichlid List!



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello again everyone... here is the list of what we have available at the store! Please note that this list will change weekly and I will update and edit it as I get in new fish and clear out other fish! If you need an exact availability please call the store at 905-565-1232 for an accurate inventory count as things can change and I don't always get a chance to update this immediately! Thanks for your understanding!

Cichlid list will include (in time too as its a lot of work!) 1-tanganyikans 2-malawians 3-victorians 4-central americans 5-south americans 6-all other cichlids

Thank you for your continued support at the store and I am always open to special requests and I will give discounts on volume purchases! Cheers! mb

FOR STORE LOCATION, HOURS, ETC ETC go to www.facebook.com/finatics.aquarium.store and be sure to "like" us to take advantage of all the deals and promos that will be available at the store!

*TANGANYIKAN CICHLIDS:

Tropheus and Related:*

-Tropheus duboisi - Maswa variant - tank raised stock - 1.5"+ - $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00

-Tropheus duboisi - Maswa variant - tank raised stock - 3"+ - on sale for $20.00 each!

-Tropheus duboisi - Maswa variant - tank raised stock - 4"+ - $29.99 each

-Tropheus duboisi - Kigoma variant - F1 quality stock - 4" adult breeding group! $29.99 each!

-Tropheus moorii - Red Moliro variant - tank raised stock - 2"+ - $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00

-Tropheus moorii - Bemba Orange Flame variant - tank raised stock - 2" - $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00

-Tropheus moorii - Ikola Kaiser variant - tank raised stock - 2" - $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00

-Tropheus moorii - Bulu Point variant - tank raised stock - 3" - on sale for $20.00 each

-Tropheus moorii - Bemba Orange Flame variant - tank raised stock - 3" - on sale for $20.00 each

-Tropheus moorii - Ilangi variant - F1 quality stock - 2"+ - $24.99 each or 6 for $125.00

-Tropheus brichardi -Kipili variant - tank raised stock - 2" - $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00

*SHELL-DWELLERS:*

-Lamprologus brevis - F2 quality stock - young adults - $11.99 each or 6 for $60.00

-Lamprologus calliurus - tank raised stock - large sized - $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00

-Lamprologus caudopunctatus "red fin" - tank raised stock - great size! - $11.99 each or 6 for $60.00

-Telmatochromis vittatus - tank raised stock - small size but rare! - $11.99 or 6 for $60.00

-Telmatochromis temporalis - tank raised stock - large size! - $11.99 or 6 for $60.00

*CALVUS and COMPRESSICEPS:*

-Altolamprologus calvus "black" - tank raised stock - 2"+ - $19.99 each

-Altolamprologus calvus "assorted varieties" 2"-2.5" - $24.99 each

-Altolamprologus calvus - "assorted varieties" - 4"+ adults - $69.99 each

*FEATHERFINS and SAND DWELLERS:*

-Xenotilapia flavipinnis - tank raised stock - 2"+ - $19.99 each or 6 for $100.00

-Enantiopus melanogenys - tank raised stock - 1" - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Enantiopus melanogenys - wild caught adults - 5" - on sale for $50.00 each

-Opthalmotilapia ventralis "chituta" - tank raised stock - 2"+ - $19.99 each or 6 for $100.00

-Callochromis macrops "black cheek" - tank raised stock - 2" - $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00

-Callochromis pleurospilus "rainbow flame" - tank raised stock - 2"+ - $19.99 each or 6 for $100.00

*CYPRICHROMIS and RELATED:*

-Paracyprichromis nigripinnis "neon blue" - tank raised stock - 2"+ - $24.99 each or 6 for $125.00

-Cyprichromis leptosoma "blue flash" - tank raised stock - 1"+ - $5. n 99 each or 6 for $30.00

-Cyprichromis leptosoma "blue flash" - tank raised stock - 2" - $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00

-Cyprichromis leptosoma "blue flash" - tank raised stock - 3"+ - $19.99 each or 6 for $100.00

-Cyprichromis leptosoma "blue flash" - tank raised stock - 4" adults - $29.99 each or 6 for $150.00

-Cyprichromis leptosoma "tri-color/black bee" - F1 quality stock - 1.5"+ - $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00

-Cyprichromis leptosoma "tri-color/black bee" - F1 quality stock - 2.5" - $24.99 each or 6 for $125.00

-Cyprichromis leptosoma "tri-color/black bee" - F1 quality stock - 3.5"+ - $34.99 each or 6 for $175.00

-Cyprichromis leptosoma "tri-color/black bee" - wild caught adults - 4"+ - $49.99 each or 6 for $250.00

*NEOLAMPROLOGUS and RELATED:*

-Neolamprologus brichardi "common form" - tank raised stock - 1.5"+ - $5.99 each or 6 for $30.00

-Neolamprologus brichardi "common form" - tank raised stock - 2.5"-3"+ - $11.99 each or 6 for $60.00

-Neolamprologus brichardi "albino form" - tank raised stock - 1.5"+ - $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

-Neolamprologus buescheri "gold zaire" - tank raised stock - 2.5" - on sale for $19.99 each

-Neolamprologus cylindricus "striped" - tank raised stock - 2" - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Neolamprologus leleupi "yellow" - tank raised stock - 1.5" - $5.99 each or 6 for $30.00

-Neolamprologus leleupi "yellow" - tank raised stock - 2"+ - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Neolamprologus leleupi "yellow" - tank raised stock - 3"+ adults - $29.99 each or 6 for $150.00

-Neolamprologus olivaceus "striped brichardi"  - tank raised stock - 2"+ - $11.99 each or 6 for $60.00

-Neolamprologus helianthus "sunflower brichardi" - tank raised stock - 1.5" - $11.99 each or 6 for $60.00

-Neolamprologus pulcher "daffodil brichardi" - F1 quality stock - 2" - $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

-Neolamprologus tretocephalus - tank raised stock - 2" - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Neolamprologus tetracanthus - tank raised stock - 2" - $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

*JULIDOCHROMIS & RELATED:*

-Chalinochromis brichardi "masked chalinochromis" 2"+ - $19.99 each or 6 for $100.00

-Julidochromis ornatus "yellow" - tank raised strain - 2" - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Julidochromis transcriptus "gombi" - tank raised strain - 2" - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Julidochromis transcriptus "hybred" - tank raised strain - 3" - $11.99 each or 6 for $60.00

-Julidochromis dickfeldi "blue" - tank raised strain - 1.5"+ - $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

-Julidochromis dickfeldi "blue" - tank raised strain -2.5"+ - $11.99 each or 6 for $60.00

-Julidochromis marlieri "checkerboard" - tank raised strain - 1.5" - $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

-Julidochromis marlieri "checkerboard" - tank raised strain - 3" - $19.99 each or 6 for $100.00

*FRONTOSA:*

-Cyphotilapia frontosa "burundi" - tank raised strain - 1"+ - $6.99 each or 6 for $35.00

-Cyphotilapia frontosa "burundi" - tank raised strain - 2" - $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00

-Cyphotilapia frontosa "burundi" - tank raised strain - 2.5"+ - $19.99 each or 6 for $100.00

-Cyphotilapia frontosa "burundi" - tank raised strain - 4" - on sale for $30.00 each

-Cyphotilapia frontosa "burundi" - tank raised strain - adults - on sale for $60.00 each

-Cyphotilapia frontosa "kigoma" - F1 quality stock - 2" - $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00

-Cyphotilapia frontosa "kigoma" - F1 quality stock - 4" - $39.99 each

-Cyphotilapia frontosa "kigoma" - F1 quality stock - sub-adults - $50.00 each (great breeding stock - no further deals)

-Cyphotilapia frontosa "kigoma" - F1 adult - 10" male - on sale for $60.00

-Cyphotilapia frontosa "mpimbwe" - tank raised stock - 2.5" - $29.99 each or 6 for $150.00

-Cyphotilapia frontosa "mpimbwe" - F1 quality stock - 4"+ sub-adults - $50.00 each (great breeding stock - no further deals)

-Cyphotilapia frontosa "mpimbwe" - F1 quality stock - 10" adults - on sale for $60.00 each

-Cyphotilapia frontosa "moba" - F1 quality stock - 1.5" - on sale for $30.00 each - SOLD OUT!

-Cyphotilapia frontosa "moba" - wild caught males - 8" males - $100.00 each

-Cyphotilapia frontosa "kipili" - wild caught breeding group - 2M 7F - only sold as a group $700.00


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

MALAWIAN CICHLIDS:

*AULONOCARA (peacocks):*

-Aulonocara stuartgranti "baenschi" - F1 quality stock - 2" juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Aulonocara stuartgranti "baenschi" - F1 quality stock - 4" females - $19.99 each

-Aulonocara stuartgranti "ngara flametail" - F1 quality stock - 2" juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Aulonocara stuartgranti "ngara flametail" - F1 quality stock - 3"+ - males $39.99 each - females $19.99 each

-Aulonocara stuartgranti "ngara flametail" - wild caught adults - 4"+ - males $69.99 each - females $49.99 each

-Aulonocara stuartgranti "usisya flavescent" - F1 quality stock - 2" juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Aulonocara stuartgranti "chiwindi blue neon" - F1 quality stock - 2"+ juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-aulonocara masoni "mason's peacock" - F1 quality stock - 1.5" + juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Aulonocara koningsi "blue regal" - F1 quality stock - 2"+ juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Aulonocara koningsi "blue regal" - F1 quality stock - 3"+ - $29.99 each

-Aulonocara aqualonium - F1 quality stock - 2" - $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00

-Aulonocara aqualonium - wild caught male - 4"+ - $79.99 each

-Aulonocara maulana "bi-color" - wild caught adults - 4"+ - males $69.99 each - females $49.99 each

-Aulonocara species "assorted select males" - F1 and tank raised males - 2.5"+ juvies - $24.99 each

-Aulonocara jacobfriebergi "lemon jakes" - 1"-2" - F2 quality stock - $11.99 each or 6 for $60.00

-Aulonocara jacobfriebergi "lemon jakes" - 3" females - F2 quality stock - $29.99 each

-Aulonocara jacobfriebergi "eureka red" - tank raised stock - 2" - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Aulonocara jacobfriebergi "eureka red" - tank raised stock - 3" males - $24.99 each - 3" females $19.99 each

-Aulonocara jacobfriebergi "albiono eureka red" - tank raised stock - 2" - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Aulonocara jacobfriebergi "albino eureka red" - tank raised stock - 3" - males $29.99 each - females $19.99 each

-Aulonocara species red "ruby red/german red" - tank raised stock - 2" - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Aulonocara species red "ruby red/german red" - tank raised stock - 4" males $39.99 each - females $24.99 each

-Aulonocara species gold "dragon blood/fire fish" - tank raised stock - 2" - $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

-Aulonocara species gold "dragon blood/fire fish" - tank raised stock - 3" - males $19.99 each - females $14.99 each

-Aulonocara species gold "dragon blood/fire fish" - tank raised stock - 4" - males $39.99 each - females $19.99 each

-Aulonocara species o.b. "orange blotch" - tank raised stock - 2" - $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

-Aulonocara species o.b. "orange blotch" - tank raised stock - 3" - males $19.99 each - females $14.99 each

-Aulonocara species o.b. "orange blotch" - tank raised stock - 4" - males $39.99 each - females $19.99 each

-Aulonocara species albino "albino dragon blood" - tank raised stock - 2" - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Aulonocara species albino "albino dragon blood" - tank raised stock - 3" - males $19.99 each - females $14.99 each

*LETHRINOPS and RELATED:*

-Lethrinops Albus "Kande Island Lethrinops" - F1 quality stock - 2" juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00 - sold out!

-Lethrinops species Nkhata Bay "Orange Cap Lethrinops" - F2 quality stock - 2" juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Lethrinops Lethrinus "Green Lethrinops" - tank raised stock - 2" juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Tramitochromis intermedius "Lethrinops Intermedius" - tank raised stock - 2" juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

*HAPLOCHROMINES AND RELATED:*

-Champoschromis Caeruleus "Malawi Trout Cichlid" - tank raised stock - 2"+ - $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00

-Champsochromis Caeruleus "Malawi Trout Cichlids" - tank raised stock- 5"+ - males $59.99 each

-Champsochromis Caeruleus "Malawi Trout Chichlids" - wild caught stock - 5"+ - sub-adults $69.99 each

-Chilotilapia Rhoadesii "Haplochromis Rhoadesii" - tank raised stock - 3"+ - males $29.99 each

-Copadichromis Borleyi "Hap.Borleyi Cherry Fins" - tank raised stock - 2" juvies - $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

-Copadichromis Borleyi "Hap.Borleyi Cherry Fins" - tank raised stock - 3"+ juvies - $24.99 each

-Copadichromis Borleyi "Hap.Borleyi Cherry Fins" - tank raised stock - 6"+ adults - $49.99 each

-Copadichromis Mbenji "Hap. Quadrimaculatus" - tank raised stock - 3"+ males $29.99 each - 3" females $19.99 each

-Copadichromis Chrysonotus "Haplochromis Chrysonotus" - tank raised stock - 4"+- sub-adults - $29.99 each

-Copadichromis Trewavassae "Hap. Mloto Lupingu" - F2 quality stock - 2.5" juvies - $19.99 each or 6 for $100.00

-Cyrtocara Moorii "Hap.Moorii Blue Dolphin" - tank raised stock - 2"+ - $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

-Cyrtocara Moorii "Haplochromis Moorii" - tank raised stock -3"+ - $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00

-Cyrtocara Moorii "Haplochromis Moorii" - tank raised stock - 4"+ adults - $29.99 each

-Dimidio. Compressiceps "Haplo. Compressiceps" - tank raised stock - 2"+ juvies - $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

-Dimidio. Compressiceps "Haplo. Compressiceps" - tank raised stock - 3'+ juvies - $14.99 each

-Dimidio. Compressiceps "Haplo. Compressiceps" - tank raised stock - 4"+ sub-adults - $29.99 each

-Fossochromis Rostratus "Long Nose Haps" - tank raised stock - 2" juvies - $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

-Fossochromis Rostratus "Long Nose Haps" - tank raised stock - 3+ juvies - $14.99 each

-Fossochromis Rostratus "Long Nose Haps" - tank raised stock - 4"+ sub-adults - $24.99 each

-Otopharynx Lithobates "Zimbawe Rocks Lithobates" - tank raised stock - 2"+ juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Otopharynx Lithobates "Zimbawe Rocks Lithobates" - tank raised stock - 4" males $39.99 each - 3"+ females $19.99 each

-Nimbochromis Fuscotaeniatus "Hap. Fuscotaeniatus" - tank raised stock - 6"+ males $49.99 each - 4"+ females $29.99 each

-Nimbochromis Fuscotaeniatus "Hap. Fuscotaeniatus" - tank raised stock - 6"+ show male - $59.99 each

-Nimbochromis Livingstoni "Haplochromis Livingstoni" - tank raised stock - 2" - $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

-Nimbochromis Venustus "Haplochromis Venustus" - tank raised stock - 2"- $5.99 each or 6 for $30.00

-Nimbochromis Venustus "Haplochromis Venustus" - tank raised stock - 3"+ juvies - $14.99 each

-Nimbochromis Venustus "Haplochromis Venustus" - tank raised stock - 4"+ sub-adults - $24.99 each

-Nimbochromis Venustus"Haplochromis Venustus" - tank raised stock - 4"+ select males - $29.99 each

-Nimbochromis Venustus " Haplochromis Venustus" - tank raised stock - 5"+ select males $39.99 each

-Placidochromis Electra "Haplochromis Electra" - tank raised stock" - 2+" juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Placidochromis Electra "Haplochromis Electra" - tank raised strain - 4" males - $29.99 each

-Placidochromis Electra "Haplo. Electra Likoma" - F1 quality stock - 2" - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Placidochromis Electra "Haplo. Electra Likoma" - F1 quality stock - 4" males - $ 29.99 each

-Placidochromis Milomo "Haplo. Milomo" - tank raised stock - 3"+ sub-adults - $24.99 each

-Placidochromis Phenochilus "Mdoka White Lip Pheno" - F1 quality stock - 3"+ sub-adults - $39.99 each

-Protomelas Taeniolatus "Albino Hap. Red Empress" - tank raised stock - 4"males/3"+females - $100.00 pair (extra females at $30.00 each)

- Protomelas Taeniolatus "Haplochromis Red Empress" - tank raised - 2"+ - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

- Protomelas Taeniolatus "Haplochromis Red Empress" - tank raised -4" males $39.99 each - females 3"+ $19.99 each

- Protomelas Taeniolatus "Haplochromis Red Empress" - wild Caught - 5" adults - $69.99 each

-Placidchromis Phenochilus "Tanzania Star Saphire" - tank raised stock - 2"+ juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Protomelas Steveni "Eastern Haplo. Steveni" - Rare Haps - tank raised - 3"+ sub-adults - $14.99 each

-Protomelas Steveni "Tangerine Tiger Haps" - F1 quality stock - 3"+ sub-adults - $29.99 each

-Protomelas Steveni "Haplochromis Taiwan Reef" - tank raised stock - 4"+ - males $49.99 each - 3"+ females $24.99 each

-Sciaenochromis Fryeri "Electric Blue Hap. Ahli" - tank raised stock - 2" - $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

-Sciaenochromis Fryeri "Electric Blue Hap. Ahli" - tank raised stock - 2.5"+ - 9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Sciaenochromis Fryeri "Electric Blue Hap.Ahli" - tank raised stock - 3"+ males $19.99 each - 3" females $14.99 each

-Sciaenochromis Fryeri "Electic Blue Hap.Ahli" - tank raised stock - 3.5" males $29.99 each - 3.5" females $19.99 each

-Sciaenochromis Fryeri "Electric Blue Hap. Ahli" - tank raised stock - 4"+ males $39.99 each - 4" females $24.99 each

-Sciaenochromis Fryeri "Orange Blotch Hap. Ahli" - tank raised stock - 2" juvies - $9.99 or 6 for $50.00

-Sciaenochromis Fryeri "O.B Haplochromis Ahli - tank raised stock - 3"+ males $29.99 each - 3"+ females $19.99 each


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

*MBUNA SPECIES:*

-Cynotilapia Afra "Cobue dwarf mbuna" - F2 quality stock - 2" juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Cynotilapia Afra "Jalo Reef dwarf mbuna" - F1 quality stock - 2" juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Cynotilapia Afra "Lions Cove dwarf mbuna" - F1 quality stock - 2" juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Cynotilapia Afra "Mbamba Bay dwarf mbuna" - wild caught stock - 4" adults - $39.99 each

-Cynotilapia Afra "Mbweca dwarf mbuna" - 3"+ young adult group - $100.00 for group of 5

-Cynotilapia Afra "White top Hara dwarf mbuna" - F1 quality stock - 2" juvies - $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

-Iodotropheus Sprengerae "Rusty cichlids" - tank raised stock - 2"+ juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Iodotropheus Sprengerae "Rusty cichlids" - tank raised stock - 3"+ adults - $19.99 each or 6 for $100.00

-Labeotropheus Fuelleborni "O.B. marmalade cats" - tank raised stock - 2" juvies - $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

-Labeotropheus Trewavassae "Mpanga Red Trewavassae" - tank raised stock - 2" juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Labeotropheus Trewavassae "Mpanga Red Trewavassae" - tank raised stock - 4"+ males $29.99 each - 3"+ females $19.99 each

-Labidochromis Caeruleus "Electric Yellow Labs" - tank raised stock - 2" juvies - $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

-Labidochromis Caeruleus "Electric Yellow Labs" - tank raised stock - 3" sub-adults - $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00

-Labidochromis Caeruleus "Electric Yellow Labs" - tank raised stock - 4" adults - $19.99 each

-Labidochromis Caeruleus "Albino Yellow Labs" - tank raised stock - 2" juvies - $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

-Labidochromis Caeruleus "Albino Yellow Labs" - tank raised stock - 3" sub adults - $14.99 each

-Labidochromis Caeruleus "Albino Yellow Labs" - tank raised stock - 4" adults - $19.99 each

-Labidochromis sp. Hongi "Red Top Labs" - tank raised stock - 2" juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Labidochromis sp. Hongi "Red Top Labs" - tank raised stock - 3" sub-adults - $14.99 each

-Labidochromis sp. Hongi "Red Top Labs" - tank raised stock - 4" adults - $24.99 each

-Labidochromis sp. Mbamba "Yellow Top Labs" - tank raised stock - 2" juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Labidochromis sp. Perlmutt "Pearl Labs" - tank raised stock - 2" juvies - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

-Labidochromis sp. Perlmutt "Pearl Labs" - tank raised stock - 3" sub-adults - $14.99 each

-Labidochromis sp. Perlmutt "Pearl Labs" - tank raised stock - 4" adults - $24.99 each

LOTS MORE TO COME! patience please!


----------

